# Cypripedium Philipp



## Erythrone (Nov 23, 2010)

I bought this beauty last spring from Fraser Thimble Farm (BC, Canada). 

Cypripedium Philipp (Cypripedium macranthos x Cypripedium kentuckiense)


----------



## Kevin (Nov 24, 2010)

Very nice! Is that the right colour? Looks very purple.


----------



## John M (Nov 24, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## smartie2000 (Nov 24, 2010)

beautiful photo and bloom


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks a lot everybody.... I hope that this new plant will grow well in the garden.

Kevin, yes, to my eyes, it is the true color. Please take a look at this picture from the grower

http://www.thimblefarms.com/images/CypripediumPhilipp.jpg


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 24, 2010)

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 24, 2010)

Is it all the way open yet?


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 24, 2010)

It flowered last spring.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 25, 2010)

Erythrone said:


> Kevin, yes, to my eyes, it is the true color. Please take a look at this picture from the grower
> 
> http://www.thimblefarms.com/images/CypripediumPhilipp.jpg



I am familiar with FTF and that photo. To me, the two look different - the FTF photo is more 'pinky' and yours is more purplish. I don't know the technical terms for the colours, but there is a difference. Could just be the photo.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 25, 2010)

Very beautiful!


----------



## monocotman (Nov 25, 2010)

*Philipp*

Hi there,

Philipp can vary from pinkish to purplish depending on the parents used, and probably the temperature during bud development.
Cooler weather produces deeper colours.
The darker forms of macranthos produce darker, more purplish flowers.
I have a couple of plants of of Philipp utilizing the macranthos variety 'baikal' (a deep coloured form) and these plants are much more purplish in colour.
One is really quite dark.
I can show examples of both if anyone would like to see them.
Personally I prefer the more pinky ones,

Regards,

David


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 25, 2010)

Oh, yes David, I would like to see examples of those plants!!

And you may be right about temperature. Spring temperature were rather cool here when the plant flowered. It was not the "normal" moment for Cypripedium to flower (at least for Cypripediums we have in our garden or our woodlot). I bought this plant from B.C. this year, and the growing season on the west coast begin several weeks before ours!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for those explanations. I too would like to see those other pictures David! 

monocotman: do you have a full plant photo of that Cyp. Philipp? Does it just have the one growth and one flower? FTF tends to sell only one-eye divisions.


----------



## monocotman (Nov 27, 2010)

*clones of cyp Philipps*

Hi,

a couple of different clones of Philipp.
First up is my favourite clone - a nice clear rosy pink with a picotee edge round the lip and staminode.
Second is the only photo I have of the plant derived from the Baikal form of macranthos.
This is the plants' first flower, only photo, and seems to be slightly distorted-probably due to aphids.
Maybe it isn't a fair comparison - the first plant is much older - but the second flower to me, although darker is a 'duller' colour.
The difference is more obvious in person - probably due to the limitations of my camera.
I'll try to get a better comparison photo next spring,

Regards,

David


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 27, 2010)

More cool cyps! Thanks David for the posts


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh my God... 

David, the clone at left is fan-tas-tic!! Gorgeous!!

I suppose you have many other Cyps???


----------



## monocotman (Nov 28, 2010)

*Philipp full plant*

Hi,

photo of Philipp full size. Six stems on this flowering in 2009 - I split it the following autumn when it had ten resting buds.
It is recommended to split cyps when the number of stems gets into double figures. However it isn't easy to split these plants - believe me I've tried - you have to be very determined. So I'm going to leave a few to get really big. It may be that in pots they won't be susceptible to the rots that garden grown plants are.

Erythrone - I think I have about ninety pots of cyps, mostly hybrids at the moment. It tends to increase every winter when the new hybrids are advertised!

Regards,

David


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 28, 2010)

David, 

What do you mean but "It is recommended to split cyps when the number of stems gets into double figures". I don't undersand well. Sorry. You know that English is not my first language...


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 28, 2010)

Erythrone said:


> David,
> 
> What do you mean but "It is recommended to split cyps when the number of stems gets into double figures". I don't undersand well. Sorry. You know that English is not my first language...



I think what he means is that when the number of growths exceeds 10, it's time to divide the plant.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh!!! OK!!

Thank you Dot!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 28, 2010)

monocotman said:


> Hi,
> 
> photo of Philipp full size. Six stems on this flowering in 2009 - I split it the following autumn when it had ten resting buds.
> It is recommended to split cyps when the number of stems gets into double figures. However it isn't easy to split these plants - believe me I've tried - you have to be very determined. So I'm going to leave a few to get really big. It may be that in pots they won't be susceptible to the rots that garden grown plants are.
> ...



Very nice! You'll have to show pics of when most of them are in bloom together! 

Why is it recommended to divide when the number of stems gets into the double figures? Does the plant start to suffer?


----------



## monocotman (Nov 29, 2010)

*cyp division*

Hi,

the reason for division is that it is thought that as the plants grow, the centre of the rhizome mass becomes congested and more susceptible to rot.
I have yet to see it with my plants - but they are still young and growing in pots which contain 80-90% super coarse perlite, plus a bit of orchid bark.
These very free draining conditions may mean that they are less susceptible.
My reason for division is more to do with maintaining certain clones. If I have more than one plant then I am less likely to lose it.
It also means that I have some 'swaps' available,

Regards,

David


----------

